# C60 - Campag EPS Interface cable routing



## Tubby531 (Apr 9, 2010)

I've purchased a C60 frameset that's mechanical/electric groupset compatible. Ready drilled for front mech, rear mech and EPS V2 battery charging port. 

The cable routing for where the mechanical shifter cables enter the frame near the head tube are only drilled for an inner mechanical wire. Do i assume that I need to drill the left hand cable entry hole bigger to allow the interface cable/joint to enter the frame??

Any advice/help/experience is very much welcome.


----------



## Tubby531 (Apr 9, 2010)

Solved - the left hand down tube cable entry is drilled for mechanical, and just above this is the larger hole to guide the eps connection through. The use of a torch showed this obvious solution that was right in front of me.


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

Did you have to specify electronic when you bought it or does the C60 come ready for both mechanical and electronic?

Thank you!

Steve


----------



## Tubby531 (Apr 9, 2010)

Local399 said:


> Did you have to specify electronic when you bought it or does the C60 come ready for both mechanical and electronic?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Steve


I specified mechanical/electric compatible. Colnago have finished this really neatly for whichever build you choose and also at any time you can switch between mechanical and electric, should you have the need!

I understand there is an electric only frameset, but in my opinion this does restrict the build and options to change at a later stage


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

May I ask which way you routed the EPS cables around the bottom bracket shell? Did you go between the frame and the alloy insert or did you go between the alloy insert and the crank axle?

I am just installing the EPS on my my C60 at the moment and I was slightly worried about the chance of the cables chaffing through to the bare wire on the carbon of the frame.


----------



## Tubby531 (Apr 9, 2010)

Rick Draper said:


> May I ask which way you routed the EPS cables around the bottom bracket shell? Did you go between the frame and the alloy insert or did you go between the alloy insert and the crank axle?
> 
> I am just installing the EPS on my my C60 at the moment and I was slightly worried about the chance of the cables chaffing through to the bare wire on the carbon of the frame.


Hi, Alloy insert and axle. Campag do an EPS sleeve that sits between both BB cups to prevent exactly what your concerned about. Sounds like one of those will reduce your anxiety. Only about £5. Pro bike kit .com have them as a spare part


----------



## mwillett (Jul 18, 2011)

man, I am having a devil of a time trying to feed the interface cable through the down tube. Can you take a picture of how you fed that through? I have the battery cable up the down tube, its just waiting to be joined up to the interface. Thanks


----------



## mwillett (Jul 18, 2011)

So it turns out the newest eps comes with 7mm connectors. .5mm larger than the previous rev. Instead of drilling out the existing hole I wound up just purchasing some 350 sandpaper wrapping it around a a t30 torx key and just gradually bored out the hole. I was afraid to take a drill or a dremel to stretch grommet just that much more. worked perfectly.


----------



## Tubby531 (Apr 9, 2010)

mwillett said:


> So it turns out the newest eps comes with 7mm connectors. .5mm larger than the previous rev. Instead of drilling out the existing hole I wound up just purchasing some 350 sandpaper wrapping it around a a t30 torx key and just gradually bored out the hole. I was afraid to take a drill or a dremel to stretch grommet just that much more. worked perfectly.



Hi,

I had no problem getting the connector through. It seems you've solved the problem though. I'm not sure if you're on Facebook, but if you are id suggest following Doctor D. He's a bespoke mechanic form here in the UK that undertakes many high quality builds and posts them all on his FB page. I recall a recent C60 build where he had a similar problem and resolved it in a similar way to you. Well worth following him. Otherwise, the bike is excellent, the groupset superb and quite simply, you won't be dissapointed. Do let me know your feedback.


----------



## mwillett (Jul 18, 2011)

Good follow - I found him shortly after posting. Thanks


----------

